# T/A and horns?



## fullergoku (Jun 21, 2009)

As I try and learn more about everything involved in tuning I've often wondered what are some of the amount of T/A others have used with their horns. I read some where the other day that Eric Stevens only uses a small amount when he is tuning is that the same for others if not what amount of t/a do you use on your horns?


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

i am fortunate enough to not have to do t/a with mine,i believe that when i mounted them i installed them in such a way that they sound equal to me,that is unless my ears are bad


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Since nearly every environment is unique with regard to T/A, there is no set of baseline values to be given.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Only had 1 horn system but did tune 2 more. 

Was in the 0.9 - 1.1 m/s range - might be a reason why Eric suggest you reverse 1 horn and listen  

Kelvin


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I like the way it sounds better without TA , the horns do what they were designed and there's definitely more ambiance without TA , however I can do a TA tune and get it to sound very dam good too with minimal TA. 

Adding TA makes the center pop out better up high, and makes singer more pin point, but it's at the expense of ambiance and other special cues . 

I have really been playing with it a lot lately experiment with TA and Eric is spot on by saying anything more than 1/2msec or 6" of delay is too much in so many words . 

I would try to bury your horns as deep as possible and tune them the best you possibly can with no TA and than add tiny bits of TA and see what you like. 

I prefer none , it just sounds better . But I also spend months tuning and adjusting horns mounting angles to get them right. what's intresting is cars are NOT symmetrical. Don't always trust the bottom edge of the dash as a streight line , make sure there mounted streight with each other . If the passanger side horn is shooting right into your ear and pulling the sound , I have had good luck with pointing the driver downwards just a tincy tiny bit, so small that it still looks pointing streight. If it's a quick n dirty tune and a quick n dirty mounting job TA may be better . But in my personal experience the holy grail of car horns is no TA. And very close proximity midbass. Meaning the midbass/midrange is mounted very close to horn i.e. Kicks rather than doors .


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Very interesting,
I didn't even think of not using TA, but I'll try this week end.
I struggled at first with tape measure as the results were really strange between motor/mouth/edge etc (I didn't know anything about horns/just installed them).
So I just did it by ear and it was pretty easy and obvious, for now I have 0.5ms L/R delay.
Strange thing is that I also have more delay on horns than woofers, so I guess it's the mouth that counted more.
Will also play a bit with their angles just to see the effect.
But really for now everything seems in place.


----------

